# 316 wiring problem



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

had my 316 engine removed to repower it. when it was taken out of course the wiring was all screwed up it is going back together great except I have a wire really 2 connected by a ring connector and they are unshielded so that leads me to figure it is a wire(s) that goes to ground but I can't for the life of me find where it was connected before the tear down any help would be appreciated so we can get this out of my wife's spot in the garage. thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Biker,
If the wires are ground wires, the surest way the connect them is to the same point as the battery negative cable connects to.


----------



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

well not really sure they are ground wires and they don't reach anywhere near the engine ground


----------

